# Color of urine



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I took Chloe in for her morning potty and her pee was sooooo dark!!! Could this be because of antibiotics or dies this mean she is dehydrated? I offered her some water and she in not interested. I have her some with a syringe just incase she is dehydrated. Thoughts? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

What are the antibiotics for? If they are for a bladder infection I would say they can def change the color. Look on the package or call the vet to see. Has she been drinking enough water that you can tell? Maybe you can give her some liquid from boiled chicken to make sure she is getting liquids. Good luck!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would keep her well hydrated today and see if it doesn't lighten up. If it is the color of tea, very dark brown, that can sometimes mean liver problems. Pull down her eyelids. Are the whites of her eyes yellowish? If so, then see your vet. If not, then it is probably just dehydration. OH, and some medications cause darker urine as well. Push the fluids and then re-evaluate.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks! Will do! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> I would keep her well hydrated today and see if it doesn't lighten up. If it is the color of tea, very dark brown, that can sometimes mean liver problems. Pull down her eyelids. Are the whites of her eyes yellowish? If so, then see your vet. If not, then it is probably just dehydration. OH, and some medications cause darker urine as well. Push the fluids and then re-evaluate.


Her eyes do not look yellow. Thanks for your advise! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

In many normal dogs the first urine of the day is darker. Concentrated urine is darker. I would see what the rest of the day brings. Just make sure she is drinking enough water.


----------

